# Latest Melco Amaya XTS trade



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

I've got a brand new Melco Amaya XTS sitting covered in my shop if anyone wants to buy it or trade for it. Preferably would like a DTG printer but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

Where are you based ?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

What are you selling it for and where are you located?


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking to trade for a dtg printer. But I will hear all offers


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm in Charlotte


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Why are you wanting to get rid of a brand new Amaya XTS????


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

So I can purchase a dtg printer


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

Bought it for 16K, just looking for 12k for a quick sale. comes with all kinds of hoops, 2 hat attachments, threads and bobbins and the software


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you still have the XTS?


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup still have it.


----------



## TheGreyBird (Sep 15, 2012)

Have you sold the amaya yet?


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup still have it for sale


----------



## prueveda (Feb 3, 2013)

syndicatedesign said:


> Yup still have it for sale


 do you still have the amaxa xts


----------

